# WTT-Boss 9'2" RT2



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I have a Boss RT2 9'2" that I would like to trade for a 8'2" RT2. It's in good shape just needs paint. Brand new cutting edge end of last season. Would be interested in a straight trade or cash one way or the other depending on the deal. Pictures available upon request.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

bump it up.

I would also be interested in selling the blade out right for $1800


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

Can you send pics to [email protected]


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Email sent


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Bump it up.

$1800, or trade towards other snow equipment (v box's, pushers ect.)


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Could you send pics to [email protected] please?


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

MikeRi24;1652463 said:


> Could you send pics to [email protected] please?


Pics sent!!


----------



## Blown406+ (Dec 22, 2017)

born2farm said:


> I have a Boss RT2 9'2" that I would like to trade for a 8'2" RT2. It's in good shape just needs paint. Brand new cutting edge end of last season. Would be interested in a straight trade or cash one way or the other depending on the deal. Pictures available upon request.


I have a rt2 8.2 that I would trade
I'm in n/west Michigan 
Thanks 
231-690-5075


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

He hasn't been on the site since the middle of last summer, and the thread is from the summer of 2013. Gonna guess that plow is long gone by now.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> He hasn't been on the site since the middle of last summer, and the thread is from the summer of 2013. Gonna guess that plow is long gone by now.


Haha. Honestly the dates of the posts are really hard to see on this new layout. And really these threads that are more than a yr old should get deleted in the for sale section.


----------

